# Monte won't wear his cone



## Montezumasdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

My chi, Montezuma had minor surgery today to remove a lesion near his eye. The surgery wen't well but they had to put a few stitches below his eye and now he is supposed to wear a cone so he doesn't scratch his eye, which he certainly will do. I can get the cone on him but he won't move when it's on, he just stands there. I had it on him for over an hour and he wouldn't budge. If he would at least lay down I wouldn't be worried but he won't. Any other suggestions?


----------



## I<3Gizmo (Feb 12, 2009)

Oh poor little fella! Im sure hes just not used to it... Maybe he will realize that he has to wear it no matter what until his eye heals..


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Awww.... poor thing!! I have seen a modified cone at petco that is a blow up vinyl one, sort of like a balloon collar. They are supposed to be more comfortable than the typical plastic cones. I wonder if something like that would work?

Bless his little heart!!

Edit: Here's a couple cone options you can get at petco...

http://www.petco.com/product/100555...e-Protective-Collar.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

http://www.petco.com/product/110060/All-Four-Paws-Tan-Comfy-Cone.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


----------



## nicholeb5 (May 3, 2005)

Have you tried to lure him with a treat or something, I would think it would be hard to see around that come and on top of that his vision might be a little fuzzy? I would try to lure him into walking/moving with some yummy treats to he can see that he cane safely move around even though he can't see his feet.


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Poor Monte.. Our Rocky had surgery two weeks ago and the type of cone collar they put on him was less intimidating.. and flexible so he did great with it.. Here's a pic.


----------



## Deme (Aug 18, 2009)

When Jake had to have one on after being neutered he ran backwards shaking his head, I took a chance by taking it off which proved a good decision as Jake never touched his stitches.

But it must be wierd for them suddenly having this cone on their heads, as for you I think the idea of offering a treat is a good one.


----------



## Montezumasdaddy (Nov 4, 2009)

Thanks for all of the replies. Monte's been doing real good without the cone. I took the day off of work to watch him today and I don't think he will have a problem without the cone, we'll just watch him real close, but so far so good. Thanks again.


----------



## Tanna (Jan 29, 2009)

I got one of those blow up cones for Paco when he needed a cone. It worked great. Paco's cone was so big, when he had it on, his little head would just drop to the floor and wouldn't hold up his head or walk. I couldn't stand it. I wouldn't want one of those things on my neck.


----------



## phoebedog (Sep 19, 2009)

Cones are awful. Charlie has one on as he was neutered yesterday I did take it off for a few minutes but he went straight for his stitches so he has to wear it.


----------

